# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for March 2012

## zebrah

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Dream Guide Team or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it. * 

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done.  Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Let your shadow detach from your body, chase it.

Advanced Task - Pick your favorite book, enter into one of the chapters and experience it.

----------


## Zoth

I never noticed my shadow in my lucids. Ever :O

I got vacations in 1 week, and I plan to use those 15 days of regular sleeping schedule to take a trip into:



Advanced task to rule them all  :vicious:

----------


## Zhaylin

I am going to have to try these.  It's been a good while since I had a decent lucid dream.

But which book?  Harder yet, which CHAPTER?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Mmm...interesting tasks. They both sound fun! I'm gonna enter into a book I'm writing myself, and experience...well shit...which chapter?!

----------


## Ctharlhie

> I never noticed my shadow in my lucids. Ever :O
> 
> I got vacations in 1 week, and I plan to use those 15 days of regular sleeping schedule to take a trip into:
> 
> 
> 
> Advanced task to rule them all



Yes Zoth  ::D: 

Now I don't know whether to do the Lord of the Rings or Wuthering Heights which we've studying in literature recently :/

----------


## Sivason

Got lucky and entered a DILD the first night I thought about this task. Here is the journal entry.

LD18 since 02-17-12: I read the task for March last night and it was to enter into a chapter of a favorite book and interact, or something like that. I could not decide before bed what book would work. I thought of a couple but was not sure what I would like to live out. I decided to see if an idea came to me based on whatever was going on the next time I became lucid.
This is a DILD as I had no time to try a WILD and just got lucky. I found myself on a peir with woman and was already lucid. I may have had other lucid parts leading to this, but can not recall what they were. I again had to heavily sedate myself, to get enough sleep, because of my intense work schedule. I find it limits my recall and control drastically. *I remembered that I was supposed to enter a chapter in a book, and this looked a lot like the first chapter in "Odd Hours" an Odd Thomas book by Dean Koontz. I love Odd Thomas books so I figure I could transform this into the first chapter of that book.*I pictured that I was Odd Thomas, he has special phsycic like abilities and can see the dead. I tried to remember the idea of the first chapter. He is on a peir , meets a girl with a secret, and bad guys show up who he leads away from the girl.
I made the image blur out and come back so that I was now in the story. I looked around and here come the bad guys. I told her to sneak off. I think parts of the chase scene got lost to poor recall. I also had  only the vauge lucidity where you know your dreaming, but can not always effect things and don't think very clearly.
I lead them around a carnaval on the board walk, and then find the girl in a carnaval tent. She tells me about a prop cannon, and I think that I will somehow influence the dream to use this cannon, but the dream just moves along against my wishes.
We find an aquaduct and climb down it into the dark waste deep in water. For awhile we seem safe and the water felt very real but had hot parts and cold parts. I suddenly get some kind of Odd Thomas preception and can see in my minds eye that two bad guys have found us and are about to climb up the aquaduct.
At this point I decide the female from "Odd Hours" is to weak, and she really should be Stormy Luellen from the pre-quel graphic novels. Stormy is tough and carries a gun. I picture that the next scene it will be Stormy there. We are in a large underground area with pipes spanning a drop off. Stormy is there and handling one bad guy, somehow. 
Odd Thomas is not really a tough guy, but relise on a special kind of luck and timing. I decide to stay in character I should follow my instinct and hope for a random thing to save me. I cross the pipes and my bad guy slips and hits his head and falls down the dark drop off.
We come up at a collapsed place near a railroad track, and Officer Porter is there and gives us some kind of clues about bodies found somewhere and a warehouse.
The next scene we pass by a couple houses where a dog has killed a cat. The owners are arguing about if the dog went in the cat's yard. Odd Thomas sees dead people, so I look around and see a mangled cat spirit. I pick it up and ask it to show me if it was in its own yard when the dog got it. It showed me the bent tines on the fence where the dog got over.
Then we are at some warehouse and a final fight scene happens with some bad guy in a crazy leather out fit and mask. I use a burning propane tourch to force the bad guy to surrender. It turns out to be a woman. Me and Stormy use zip ties to bind her hands and the dream ends.

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Meh...

Been reading too many lucid books lately, no point entering one of them if i'm already lucid  :tongue2: 

Gonna switch it up for sake of motivation - 'enter your favourite film' ( I know it won't count but its cool) and ill choooooosee... Matrix  :Shades wink:

----------


## Debigas

I wish i could post links  :Sad: 

Also, The Dark Tower by Stephen King.

----------


## she

I made RC and remembered about task with the shadow. I had a long shadow about 2 meters. I allowed it to detach from me. Made a step. I was without shadow and my shadow was on the floor. It made slowly movements , sometimes don't move, but it doesn't made any attempt to run from me. How can i chase it, if it doesn't run? I went around it then i looked at my feet and saw  that I 've got another shadow.

----------


## cytotoxicT

Basic Task:

I try to make the sun rise, so it won't be so dark. I reach my hand out to the horizon and raise it slowly. This fails, no change in the lighting. I am still trying to make my environment brighter, and therefore, stabilize the dream. This guy is on a floating segway-looking device and is shooting some canisters at me. They fly through the air really slowly. I don't want to engage him, but I reluctantly respond. I jump onto the back of his flying thing and I am sitting on a cooler that is attached to the back. He says he is law enforcement and I have been missing my payments. I say some excuse and then fall off the back. 

I land in the grass in my backyard. There is a pile of snow. I put my hand into it, and it feels realistic, almost painfully cold. I remember the shadow TOTM and look around me. It is very dark, but I still have a shadow from the neighbor's lights. I watch it closely and expect it to make some aberrant movements. It starts shaking its arm even though I am not. Now that it is detached, I told it to attack the man from earlier. He had landed back on my porch and was standing by the door.

My shadow swoops away and I run up the steps. My shadow is beating on the other guy's shadow, and his actual body is recoiling with the hits. I watch on and think it is cool that my shadow can attack real people too. I lose the dream soon after.

----------


## Zoth

I keep getting distracted when I look around at dreams, looks like I'm starting to wonder "am I at..." bang distracted lol.

Why no one has wings? I think I haven't seen anyone with wings at DV for like 2 months? They really were a encouragement to do the task :x

----------


## anderj101

Good ones this month! I'll give 'em a try if I'm lucky enough to get lucid.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

The shadow thing makes me think of Peter Pan  ::chuckle:: 

I pick a Harry Potter book.. I'll let my subconscious randomly pick which book and chapter (it gets irritated with me if I tell it what to do too much)

----------


## Mancon

Sounds fun! I'm debating whether or not I should go into Fablehaven or The Hunger Games. Since the movie is coming out..I think i'll do a Hunger Games related dream! Will post it tomorrow  ::D:

----------


## StaySharp

Hm, I gotta try to get into the situation in one of the X-Books where the protagonists were flying in a Xenon-CPU ship to another galaxy and things went haywire. Also gonna find out if my subconsciousness will be able to put in more details than I currently remember.

----------


## she

I just tried to jump in the chapter, but wake up. :Sad: 
*Spoiler* for _for dreams_: 



I fall from the stairs  and understand that this is a dream. Made RC, flew from the window. I want to drink cola, took some ground and tried to make a bottle of cola - falce,it looked like ground. I took a part of the wall, but saw  tables with the banket. I took from the table the bottle with peach juce, tried - this was peach juce. I saw a bottle of cola near some lady, took it, drank a bit - it was like cola, but mixed with water. Said hi to DC, and she answered - hi! I went to look for a book to make task of the month - found the book with Garry Potter, open the chapter and tried just to jump in it - but when i touch the book - may be because of the blow woke up.

----------


## Mancon

Done.

See it here  :tongue2:

----------


## bellatrix18

I hope I can manage to complete my first ToTM this month. I always get so into my dream I forget what I planned to do and just fly off somewhere  ::roll:: 
This month I'll do it though! I *will* _There's nothing like positive thinking_ lol

----------


## Yozy

hmmm does it have to be a chapter from the book? I have the book in mind (Left hand of Darkness), but there are so many parts that I like that idk if i can pick one.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I did the shadow one, but woke up before I could do the book one:

I was in our back yard with my son around dusk, and for some reason I brought out a large fish bowl with an odd creature inside. It looked like a white cat that had wing/flap thinks similar to a sting ray. It was dead, but perfectly preserved in the liquid inside the bowl. My son asked "What if it's still alive mommy?" I said "It can't be sweetie, it's been in this bowl, dead for years." Then the creature's eyes opened, and it rotated around in the bowl slowly to look at us. The eyes blinked a few times, and I could tell that it was breathing inside the liquid. I was thinking about how to save the thing's life, and then HOW the fuck is this thing even alive? And I said "Oh, it's not, I'm dreaming wooHOOOOOO"

I immediately got up and started pacing, way to excitedly. I remembered the last DEILD chain I had where I kept waking up because I didn't calm down. So I looked at my hands for about a minute, turning them around, and calming down. I always have the most perfect manicure in my LDs, I don't know why. Love it. I remembered that I wanted to do the lucid task of the month before the month was over, so I looked on the ground for a shadow. Fortunately, even though it was late, the backyard flood lights in my dream were working, you know, the kind that makes you have like 5 different shadows. So I squatted down on the ground and grabbed the middle shadow by the foot, and ripped it off. The shadow began to slowly crawl up the side of the house, then it darted around the corner to the side of the house. I chased it all the way to the front yard and caught it. But then I started to get blind in my left eye again. I even tested it: I closed my left eye, I could see just fine. I closed my right eye, and I couldn't see at all, and I could feel the dream start to slip. So I clapped my hands and yelled "More lucidity, and more LIGHT please." It came back a little bit, but it was still kinda hazy. Then I woke up.

----------


## simm

These sound like cool tasks, should be easy to carry out even with two nights to go... that is if i actually REMEMBER to do them.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

POOPIE. I didn't get there but I give myself an A for effort. You wanted us to reply even though we didn't succeed, so here's my attempt:

Weird lucid dream last night. I woke up in the bed of a really pretty hotel room, so I became lucid right away. I got out of the bed, and it felt soooo real. In fact, the comforter felt so much like mine that I had to stop and look around again and make sure I wasn't in my room. As soon as I started walking around, my legs started giving me trouble. And the already poorly lit room was getting worse. So I looked at my hands for a bit and that fixed things. I started pacing around, trying to remember what I wanted to do. I opted for the advanced lucid task. Once I remembered that, my legs got weird again, so I looked at my hands again and all was well again. I went to the balcony of the hotel room and noticed that I was about 30 floors up. So instead of finding a way to leave the hotel and jumping into my book of choice (Harry Potter, Sorcerer's Stone), I opted to stay in the room and see if I could bring the story to me. I immediately heard a knock at the door. My vision started getting weird again, so I looked in a mirror. I didn't look like me, but I looked really cool! Young, with long, smooth black hair. I went to the door and opened it, and there was Severus Snape! But he looked to be about 18. I thought, "Wrong book, wrong chapter.. oh well." I let him in and we started messing around, all the while thinking to myself "Bye bye advanced task". Then I started to go blind in my left eye again (what is this, honestly?), I looked at my hands again, then everything blacked out. But I didn't wake up, I could tell I was still in the dream. So I clapped my hands, stomped my feet, and shouted "More Lucidity God Damnit!" and the lights came back on. No more blindness either. I resumed making out with the wizard then woke up.
I know it doesn't count as the advanced task, but at least I got one character out of the story  :tongue2:

----------


## Robot_Butler

Man, the ladies love Snape.  I never would have guessed it, but he seems to be the fan favorite.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

It's the voice.

----------


## ADEzor

> It's the voice.



hehee I knew it!  ::D: 

When does the April's task thread come and where do I sign up?  :smiley:

----------


## Amity

I completed both of these tasks on March 14th but I haven't posted them yet.
Just thought I'd let ya know before this thread is locked.  :smiley: 
I'll hopefully be posting DJs more regularly soon!

A brief summary of each:

For the basic task, I detached from my shadow while I was flying across a sports oval. I was able to scrunch it up into a ball and throw it away, then it would fly back like a frisbee.
Then we (my shadow & I) went to a wooden house and played hide and seek.

For the advanced task, I chose the scene from Harry Potter where he first gets on the Hogwarts Express.
First of all, I used a broom to fly to the train station.
When I arrived, I saw a chocolate shop outside. I went inside and helped myself to some chocolate frogs that were jumping around, and some Berty Botts lollies that were on the counter.
Then I went back outside and ran through the wall to get to Platform 9 & 3/4. I boarded the train and sat down in a carriage as the train sped forwards. I woke myself up after that.  :smiley:

----------


## fOrceez

New task is up, thread locked  :smiley:  Good luck, guys.

----------

